# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  IVF u Saudijskoj Arabiji

## pino

Moram ovo linkati 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgJ_cofV4do

to je prilog snimljen za nizozemsku televiziju o IVF-u u Saudijskoj Arabiji. 
U Saudijskoj Arabiji oko 4% djece je rođeno iz IVF-a. 
Ona kaže da je oko 15-20% parova neplodno, a iako nije smrtonosna bolest, u društvu gdje je prosječni broj djece 5, biti bez djece je velika tuga i veliki problem. 

Kod transfera se pomoli Alahu za uspjeh. 

Uspjeh joj je oko 50% (u Hrvatskoj prosjek 22-28%), u nekim mjesecima i 60% (pokazuje registar). 

Svi su naravno skroz pokriveni (pa i ona). 
Priča o tome kako joj na početku nije bilo lako jer je bila jedna od prvih liječnica (žena koje su radile van kuće).
Na kraju predstavi svoju obitelj - muža, 3 kćeri i 2 sina, i kaže, ovo je moja mala obitelj... 

Klinika je tako čista i sjajna da bi se moglo s poda lizat. 

Kad vidim tako jednu religiozno zadrtu zemlju koja po mnogo aspekata tlači svoje građane (npr. kina ne postoje... nikakva normalna zabava ne postoji... većina muškaraca nikad uživo ne vidi ženu koja mu nije rođaka... imaju kralja, nemaju nikakvu demokraciju, sudovi korumpirani)  - a IVF cvjeta... Gdje to stavlja Hrvatsku???

----------


## aenea

Uz/iza Salvadora i Bangladeša. Tamo gdje nam, izgleda, i jest mjesto.

----------


## ina33

Pretpostavljam da ipak nećemo biti emitentskog tržište za SA, malo bi tko od naših mogao platit, pretpostavljam. Koma sve skupa.

----------


## Ljufi

Hvala pino na ovom linku. Stavit ću ga na svoj FB profil, moram priznati da sam ostao iznenađen.

----------


## taca70

Oni imaju srecu da im ta zadrta religija (koju u biti vlast tako tumaci) ne brani MPO inace ne bi bili nista bolji od nas. Meni je veci fenomen jedna Spanjolska koja ima vrlo liberalan zakon a u kojoj je inkvizicija trajala vise od 300god.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super je film i stvarno je da se zapitamo zašto smo u goroj poziciji od Saudijske Arabije u MPO-u.

----------


## pino

Taca, mislim da si bas pogodila u sridu s tim komentarom... Svejedno, zanimljivo je da je Hrvatska u necemu sto se tice ljudskih prava nazadnija i od Saudijske Arabije.

----------

